# The smallest fish in the world! An interesting website I thought I would share.



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

http://fishindex.blogspot.com/2008/08/paedocypris-progenetica-worlds-smallest.html

It has some very nice photos as well as some interesting information.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ok, thats cool. Finally something perfect for the 1.5 gallon betta tank.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

looks a lot like an really small iridescent shark


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

weird looking fish!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That is so cool. Wonder how they found it in the first place?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree tallone...it does look like it is related to the iridescent shark.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Now that is an interesting site!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

what happened to the goby? How big are those?


----------

